# SS 08.01.22 - Mennin #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Peter Mennin (1923 - 1983)

Symphony no. 3

I. Allegro robusto
II. Andante moderato
III. Allegro assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

The theme for this year is 3rd symphony . We have not covered too many Peter's symphonies so far (only #5). This one is actually good one. I will listen one below via streaming services.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peter Mennin: Moby Dick & Symphony No. 3

Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz

I also go with the Naxos, bought it once because I Like Moby Dick .


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes third week in a row for a symphony #3 - probably not next week though. Mennin is so underappreciated. His third is a wonderful symphony as is his choral Symphony no. 4 "The Cycle" which I was just listening to. I have the Schwarz/Seattle disc with the original cover.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Peter Mennin: Moby Dick & Symphony No. 3
> 
> Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz
> 
> I also go with the Naxos, bought it once because I Like Moby Dick .


Same here. There aren't as many alternative choices as when buys a Brahms Symphony


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh yes, one of my favs. Love this composer. In addition to 3 and 5, the 7th as appearing on these CDs is also wonderful. I have the CD as posted in post #4. Is this the same recording as the Naxos? Just a different label?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Same here. There aren't as many alternative choices as when buys a Brahms Symphony


And the same version for me


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

For me -

*Mennin Sym #3 - Mitropoulos/NYPO - 1/54*

Mennin is a fine composer who is under-appreciated, imo...

His symphony #7 is outstanding....if you can - get the Martinon/CSO recording from '67 - great piece, tough to play!!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Torkelburger said:


> Oh yes, one of my favs. Love this composer. In addition to 3 and 5, the 7th as appearing on these CDs is also wonderful. I have the CD as posted in post #4. Is this the same recording as the Naxos? Just a different label?


It is the same recording. Naxos I believe owns Delos, so the change was probably only a marketing strategy.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Heck148 said:


> His symphony #7 is outstanding....if you can - get the Martinon/CSO recording from '67 - great piece, tough to play!!


I know. We both have said so many times. There's no way Schwarz can match the intensity found in the Martinon.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vasks said:


> I know. We both have said so many times. There's no way Schwarz can match the intensity found in the Martinon.


right, Schwarz/Seattle do ok, their American series is very good overall, and has provided some fine recordings of great American music....but they don't quite match up to the first -stringers - Chicago, NYPO, etc


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Mika said:


> For your listening pleasure this weekend:
> 
> Peter Mennin (1923 - 1983)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say I am so pleased that many others appreciate this superb symphony. One of my favorites. I have long loved the vitality, mystery, and poignancy of Mennin's work, well imparted in this recording by by Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony.


----------

